# Baby syrian Hamster for Free with Cage



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

NOT MINE...FOUND ON GUMTREE...THOUGHT SOMEONE MIGHT WANT TO GIVE THIS POOR HAMMY A HOME...SORRY BUT GIVING ANIMALS AS CHRISTMAS PRESENTS IS NOT COOL 
Click on link to email this heartless individual...

Posting ref: 51883966 North London
Baby syrian hamster that was given to me for xmas from my friend but I cannot keep it as I don't have the time to look after it. I'm willing to give it to someone who can look after him properly and love him. Pickup only. He comes with a three tiered cage with water bottle, food tray and a bag of harry hamster mix.

right now im feeding him veggies with bits of cooked pasta and his mix.

Please only reply if you're genuine and really want him. Email me.

LINK
Baby syrian Hamster for Free with Cage North London London freebies offered for free


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

:nonod:
there will always be some prat out there who will give a living thing to someone as a present


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Not good - hope it gets a loving home..


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Makes me so mad I can't tell you


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What a shame 

Why would anyone in the right mind buy their friend a hamster for christmas?

me my OH were out shopping a few days after christmas and the amount of people we saw in town (mostly in [email protected]) with little tiny puppies was ridiculous :nonod: I just hope they all get looked after for life


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

I would totally take him if I lived in London.


----------

